# Hello all



## ExRacingRat (Jan 29, 2019)

Hi, 

I have just joined the forum after a time lurking and reading as many posts as possible and I wanted say hello.

I am about to make some big changes in my life. On Thursday I am quitting my job in IT which I now loathe after being transferred to a different employer last year.

I'm 55 this year, long divorced, and apart from my dog Molly, I have very few responsibilities. So I am taking a few months off whilst I decide on a plan for the next few years of my life. At the top of the plan list is the idea of fulltiming in a motorhome, something I've always fancied doing but thought I would never get the chance. As with many people, I am sick of the rat race and primarily working for a living so I'm considering renting or selling my house to finance my life for a few years. I have some financial safety nets in place now and in the future so selling my house won't leave me without a base so it's really a case of deciding the best way forward.

I currently own a Mercedes V230 camper conversion which is way too small for fulltiming so I'm still trying to decide on a vehicle if I do choose to go for it along with many other decisions and choices that will have to be made in the next few months too.

Reading the many posts on here has been really useful in research terms, sometimes highlighting things I hadn't considered or had a different viewpoint on, so I'd like to say thanks to you all too.


----------



## The laird (Jan 29, 2019)

Hi welcome and enjoy,great that you seem positive in what you want to do ,think fulltiming means bigger van that’s for sure


----------



## yorkslass (Jan 29, 2019)

Hi, :welcome::wave::wave::dog:

I hope all your future decisions are the right ones for you. Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## Minisorella (Jan 29, 2019)

Hello Andy and welcome to the forum :wave:
Sounds like there are some huge changes coming up for you and I wish you all the best in your new life. You won't regret quitting your job and swapping it for a life of exploring, that's for sure. I'm officially retired now but I also quit an IT job at the same age as you and didn't miss it for a second! Let us all know how you get on.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 29, 2019)

Welcome along from another ex It worker who also now loathes it.

Best thing I ever did was volunteer for redundancy.


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 29, 2019)

Welcome.. Good luck, Andy.
You've already made a smart move,joining us here.
I wish we'd been able to, when we started out in 1999.. We were in our mid- 50s, too.
.

Make your membership earn it's fees, by reading through all the forums on the practicalities of motorhoming  and the extra complications of full timing. You'll be well rewarded for the effort.
Don't be too ambitious, at first... You're on a marathon, not a sprint.
Ask as many questions on here, as you want.
Keep us posted on your progress


----------



## phillybarbour (Jan 30, 2019)

Hi and welcome along to the site, hope the van search goes well.


----------



## Silver sprinter (Jan 30, 2019)

Hi welcome and enjoy, the NEC Birmingham   show is on next month, great choice to look at, if you can go during the week, you get less people on campers and more time to look and try the different set ups, someone on the sit was hiring to find out what was right for them and sure thay were on third hire, great idea, :welcome::camper::dog::wave:


----------



## ExRacingRat (Jan 31, 2019)

Thank you for all the encouraging and positive replies.

Well, it's done, my 4 week notice is in and I leave my job at the end of Feb. This is it, it all starts here..........:wacko::drive:


----------



## ExRacingRat (Mar 1, 2019)

*The first day of the rest of my life.*

This is it, the first day of my plan. I left my job yesterday so it's going get real from now on. Here goes....................


----------



## Adamanteus (Mar 1, 2019)

ExRacingRat said:


> This is it, the first day of my plan. I left my job yesterday so it's going get real from now on. Here goes....................



Best of luck, Andy. I’ll be interested to see how you get on.


----------



## Adamanteus (Mar 1, 2019)

Just a thought..... upsizing isn’t necessarily the way to go. There is a huge group of people, from a wide demographic, living full time in van conversations. Often these vans are ‘stealth’ in so much as they appear to be just a regular builders van or delivery van from the outside. Going stealth will save you a small fortune in parking/camping costs over the years, and another advantage is that you can stop, unnoticed just about anywhere. Something you could never get away with in a Motorhome. It all depends how much modern luxury you’re willing to give up. Just google stealth van living or similar....it’s an eye opener!
Good luck.


----------

